# Möglichkeit an alle ODBC Namen zu kommen?



## Bert Brenner (15. Okt 2004)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle ODBC Namen von der Bridge oder ähnlichem zu bekommen?


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2004)

Siehe: 
	
	
	
	





```
DriverManager.getDrivers()
```


----------



## Bert Brenner (18. Okt 2004)

Bin ich auch schon drauf gestossen, aber die Methode liefert mir doch nur die geladenen JDBC Treiber?


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2004)

Etwas anderes gibt es (leider) nicht. 
JDBC-Treiber werden nicht wie ODBC im Betriebssystem
registriert, daher kannst Du nur das ermitteln, was geladen
ist.
Wenn Du für Deine Anwendung extra ein Verzeichnis anlegst,
wo der Anwender JDBC-Treiber hin kopieren kann, dann kannst
Du alle Jar's in diesem Verzeichnis einlesen und die entsprechenden
Treiber registrieren. (Stichwort: Plugins, Classloader überschreiben)
Innerhalb der Jar's müsstest Du dann jeweils nach einer Implementierung 
von java.sql.Driver suchen und es bei Bedarf registrieren.


----------



## Bert Brenner (18. Okt 2004)

K, danke. Da werd ich mir noch was einfallen lassen müssen.


----------

